# Is it October yet???



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

It's rather warm in the Northeast today, and my wife and I did some 'spring cleaning' inside and outside. It got me thinking about next Halloween and how I want to try different decorating for Halloween and Trick or Treat night and my costume and..........AHHHHHHHHHH.........7 months to go........:jol:


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

At least there are 7 months left. I had this recurring dream again last night. In the dream its about 6pm on october 31st and I dont have any of my stuff up yet, its starting to get dark, TOT's start showing up and im trying to put up the decorations and props but there isnt enough time. Its very scary.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's no dream, that's reality. I'm always still working on it as the kids are showing up, lol.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

krough said:


> At least there are 7 months left. I had this recurring dream again last night. In the dream its about 6pm on october 31st and I dont have any of my stuff up yet, its starting to get dark, TOT's start showing up and im trying to put up the decorations and props but there isnt enough time. Its very scary.


OMG I have that same dream!!!!!!!!!!! Its a Haunters worst nightmare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You guys are young, the real nightmares are yet to come........


----------

